# Dried Soups



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

As some a ya know, I dry soups an stews ta put in my packs.

Well I was in Dollar Tree goin down the food isle an I seen these dried soups. Well now I'd fergot bout them. Used ta eat some from time ta time as a handy meal.

The bad thin bout em the packages be perty large, so I picked up a few an brought em home. Took em outa the factory package an put em in vac bags an sealed. Now they take up lots less room!









In there original packages.









After they be repackaged.

They also got some that be Chow Miens, gonna pick up some a them to.

After I take em outa the package, I measure how much water is suppoused ta be added ta the container an write that on the new package.

When meal time comes, I simply pour boilin water over the soup mix after I've put it in my canteen cup. Give it a few minutes ta rehydrate while doin some camp chores an bang, got a tastey meal on the cheap.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

do you double bag yer dry hard stuff like this and pasta ect.? sometimes if ya dont, it'll poke lil' bity holes in yer bags and they will lose the vacumm seal over time. good idea to re-package this type of item though OCH........


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, them pointy thins do a number on bags.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That's a great idea! I have seen things like that go on sale for next to nothing too. You could even add some dehydrated meats or veggies to up the nutritional value. Now I suppose I need a vacuum / sealing machine. Any recommendations?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I got a FoodSaver V2840 what has been one heck of a machine. I can't tell ya how many bags an jars it's sealed.

Just don't get the cheapest one out there ifin yer gonna use it lots. An once ya get one yall be amazed how much you'll use it!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

those are $.26 each at my local walmart


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> That's a great idea! I have seen things like that go on sale for next to nothing too. You could even add some dehydrated meats or veggies to up the nutritional value. Now I suppose I need a vacuum / sealing machine. Any recommendations?


Foodsaver, go ahead and get jar attachments so you can vacuum seal jars.

I am warning you, they are A D D I C T I N G !


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

DJgang said:


> Foodsaver, go ahead and get jar attachments so you can vacuum seal jars.
> 
> I am warning you, they are A D D I C T I N G !


we have 3 and they are all foodsavers. we also buy our bags from foodsaver by the case. as much as we use it is a lot cheaper. and I love that they can be washed and reused except if you use one as a boil-n-bag.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Yup, them pointy thins do a number on bags.


 try wrapping the sharp stuff in parchment paper (not waxed).


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> That's a great idea! I have seen things like that go on sale for next to nothing too. You could even add some dehydrated meats or veggies to up the nutritional value. Now I suppose I need a vacuum / sealing machine. Any recommendations?


I tear up pieces of jerky in mine. Tastes great. A friend of mine puts in those fake bacon bits...ewwww, he likes it, but it's just mush to me.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> That's a great idea! I have seen things like that go on sale for next to nothing too. You could even add some dehydrated meats or veggies to up the nutritional value. Now I suppose I need a vacuum / sealing machine. Any recommendations?


Yup, jerky be good an ya can get pepperoni an other packaged shelf stable meats ya can toss in yer pack to.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

I've survived for long times on Top Ramen, with Spam, dehydrated kale, leeks, and peppers, and either hot pepper powder from Japan, or sesame oil. Cheap, easy to store and make, and no shortage of sodium!!

WWhermit


----------

